# Transférer des DOSSIERS sur son ipad



## sasasa1 (9 Janvier 2012)

Bonjours les forumeurs!

Je viens de m'acheter un ipad  et je voudrais transférer un dossier pas lourd mais composé de plein de sous-dossier. je ne sais pas comment transférer lintégralité du dossier sans passer par le transfert de tous les fichier un par un?

Si une petite âme charitable pouvait m'aider...
Bonne année


----------



## Gwen (9 Janvier 2012)

Tu veux le transférer dans quel logiciel ?

Moi, pour ce genre de manipulation, je compresse le dossier en ZIP. Je le transfère vers GoodReader. Et là, je dézippe le dossier avec tous ses fichiers bien rangés à l'intérieur.


----------



## Fredhh (18 Mars 2013)

J'ai le même problème, 9 gigas de fichiers pdf dans un dossier mais pas moyen de transférer dans adobe avec un quelconque programme comment tu archive dans zip et avec quel programme je ne sais pas le faire lol. Merci


----------



## Gwen (18 Mars 2013)

Pour compresser en ZIP, sur Mac, il suffit de faire un clic droit puis archiver. Sur PC, aucune idée, mais ça doit être aussi simple, je pense.

Sinon, tu peux également mettre tes fichiers dans iTunes. Si ce sont des PDF, ils vont se ranger dans la partie livre et tu pourras les ouvrir avec iBook sur ton iPad.


----------

